# Sept. 5 6 & 7



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

Keep these dates open. Sport Collectible Show - Great Lakes Fish Decoy Show at the Monroe Holiday Inn and of course on Sat & Sun. 6 & 7 "The Michigan Duck Hunters Tournament" at Pt. Mouillee. This will be the best group of shows all together in one small location in Michigan to date!!!

See Ya there, The old Grayfox


----------

